# Old Town/Kamoon/Yansoon CHILLER FREE



## turbinedude (Jan 25, 2013)

Gurus confusing here with the agents but I trust you more than anyone....
In Old Town (Apts like Kamoon/Yansoon/Zanzebeel etc) Emaar Properties what would a DEWA bill look like:
WATER: ...XXXX aed
Electricity ::: XXXXX aed
Cooling: XXXXX aed
Sewage: xxxxxx aed
so does Old town apartment (named above) or others have ZERO aed for COOLING charge??

Whereas for towers in Business Bay a figure will appears in the COOLING line item?
Please shed some light>>>> thanks


----------

